# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دفتر برنامه ریزی متفاوت و جدید برای برنامه ریزی درست

## mr.masomi

*سلام روزگارتون خوش
داشتم از این انجمن کم کم میرفتم گفتم یه یادگار بذارم براتون که استفاده کنید 
این مدل برنامه ریزی خیلی خیلی بهم کمک کرده و هزاران فایده داره
اینکه دقیقا شفاف و واضحه و مبرهنه و یه یادآوری کامله از کارا و احساسات و اهداف روز قبلت خیلی کمک میکنه و وقتی ببینی چند روزه نمره ای که پایین صفحه به خودت میدی کمه یاداوری میکنه روش خوندنت چطوریه؟
میدونم براتون عجیبه چون تا حالا هرچی دفتر برنامه ریزی که دیدید فقط تک بعدی بودند و فقط تایم درسا مشخص بود ولی حالا وقتشه که با مدرن ترین روش برنامه ریزی اشنا بشید

(اونایی که تصویر رو واضح ندارن یا میخوان دانلودش کنند از این لینک استفاده کنند https://s18.picofile.com/file/843861...r_page_001.jpg )
برای توضیحات بیشتر که هربخشش چطوریه و تو هربخش چیا باید نوشت و اصلا چه فایده ای داره ارجاعتون میدم به این ویدیوی ده دقیقه ای از کسی که این دفتربرنامه ریزی رو ساخته جناب اقای بهرام پور
https://s18.picofile.com/file/843861...acker.mp4.html
حتما با این فایل این رو ببینید و دوست داشتید همراه با دفتر برنامه ریزی کلاسیکتون رو اینم بنویسید تا کاملا شفاف بشید
**ادیت : سلام در راستای اپدیت کردن تاپیکی که قبلا زده بودم باید بگم که یه دفتر برنامه ریزی روزانه با الهام گرفتن ازچندین دفتر برنامه ریزی که دیدم شروع کردن به طراحی کردن یه دفتر برنامه ریزی جدید و کامل که شکلشو مشاهده میکنید
**
برای دانلود کردن این برنامه ریزی به ادرس زیر مراجعه کنید
**https://s21.picofile.com/file/844360...D9%87.pdf.html*

----------


## nrg_MOH

مرسی بابت مطلب کامل و مفید.... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *سلام روزگارتون خوش
> داشتم از این انجمن کم کم میرفتم گفتم یه یادگار بذارم براتون که استفاده کنید 
> این مدل برنامه ریزی خیلی خیلی بهم کمک کرده و هزاران فایده داره
> اینکه دقیقا شفاف و واضحه و مبرهنه و یه یادآوری کامله از کارا و احساسات و اهداف روز قبلت خیلی کمک میکنه و وقتی ببینی چند روزه نمره ای که پایین صفحه به خودت میدی کمه یاداوری میکنه روش خوندنت چطوریه؟
> میدونم براتون عجیبه چون تا حالا هرچی دفتر برنامه ریزی که دیدید فقط تک بعدی بودند و فقط تایم درسا مشخص بود ولی حالا وقتشه که با مدرن ترین روش برنامه ریزی اشنا بشید
> 
> (اونایی که تصویر رو واضح ندارن یا میخوان دانلودش کنند از این لینک استفاده کنند https://s18.picofile.com/file/843861...r_page_001.jpg )
> برای توضیحات بیشتر که هربخشش چطوریه و تو هربخش چیا باید نوشت و اصلا چه فایده ای داره ارجاعتون میدم به این ویدیوی ده دقیقه ای از کسی که این دفتربرنامه ریزی رو ساخته جناب اقای بهرام پور
> https://s18.picofile.com/file/843861...acker.mp4.html
> ...


ممنون خیلی عالی و مفید بود. فقط میشه در مورد ترمینال بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirMorningstar


ممنون خیلی عالی و مفید بود. فقط میشه در مورد ترمینال بیشتر توضیح بدید


خواهش میکنم
راستش اون کلمه و جدول بغلیش در واقع اولویت بندی کارهان
اون کارایی هایی که باید انجام بشن و مهمن و همچنین فوری ان تو باکس بغلش یعنی واجب و مهم نوشته میشه و کارایی که خیلی مهم نیست ولی باید انجام بشه (در گوشی بگم حتی اگه انجام نشه میشه بعدا انجام داد و حیاتی نیست) میره تو لیست ترمینال که حواسم به زمان بندی باشه یعنی اگه یهو کار پیش اومد یا اتفاقی افتاد که بخوام زمان بندی رو تغییر بدم مثل آهو تو عسل گیر نکنم و بدونم میتونم از کارای ترمینال چند تایی رو حذف کنم و بعدا انجامش بدم*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *
> خواهش میکنم
> راستش اون کلمه و جدول بغلیش در واقع اولویت بندی کارهان
> اون کارایی هایی که باید انجام بشن و مهمن و همچنین فوری ان تو باکس بغلش یعنی واجب و مهم نوشته میشه و کارایی که خیلی مهم نیست ولی باید انجام بشه (در گوشی بگم حتی اگه انجام نشه میشه بعدا انجام داد و حیاتی نیست) میره تو لیست ترمینال که حواسم به زمان بندی باشه یعنی اگه یهو کار پیش اومد یا اتفاقی افتاد که بخوام زمان بندی رو تغییر بدم مثل آهو تو عسل گیر نکنم و بدونم میتونم از کارای ترمینال چند تایی رو حذف کنم و بعدا انجامش بدم*


خیلی عالی بود دستتون درد نکنه

----------

